# UDS build - But the top is not open



## porkaholic (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been given two closed top 55 gal drums and want to make a UDS out of them.  The problem is the tops are closed.  Has anyone ever used these and made them work by just cutting off the top say 2 inches of the drum and then putting a sleeve on the outside of "lid" portion so that it will fit back on the drum?  Any thoughts or pictures would be great.


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2010)

I flipped mine over on purpose so the removable lid was the bottom and the permanent lid was the top. I cut out the permanent lid with a reciprocating saw, but a hammer and chisel would probably work. A lid from a kettle grill then fit nicely on top. Here is a link with some pics
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=76529


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 4, 2010)

To say that is helpful is an understatement.  Thanks a lot for the information.  While I will not be able to use the idea of a removable bottom for cleaning this idea still allows me to create the UDS without a lot of work that I was planning.  Who would have thought up was down


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad I could help. I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just go down to the local Homeless Depot and get you one of those giant can openers. HA HA


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 4, 2010)

Here's what I did.. i have since outfitted a lid from the $40 P.O.S avail at Wal-o-ChinaMart..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86624





Good luck


----------



## duck killer 1 (Feb 7, 2010)

i like the way you attached the lid was there many problems in getting the existing hardware from the walmart one to attach and line up so the lid could close?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 8, 2010)

All the hardware I used came with the POS grill from wallmart. I used the longer bolts from the legs or something to mount the upper hinge to the lid. In order for the lid to work, I had to make some spacers to offset the difference between the barrel dia. and the lid dia. I simply cut a few pieces of 1/4 copper tubing about 3/8" long to make the spacers. The grill that came with it is now my second shelf in the UDS as I already had a Weber grill at the top..


----------



## porkaholic (Feb 8, 2010)

I went to thrift stores etc. this weekend looking for weber lids for my UDS builds.  Ended up finding a cheap bbq for $29.  For this I ended up getting two lids, the bottom fits one drum and the top fits the other.  I also ended up with one grill and a small grill to use as the bottom of my fuel basket.  I have the tops cut off, holes drilled and the burn out complete.  I am not working on getting the inside liner removed.  Should have it done soon and will post some pics when finished.


----------



## jdt (Feb 8, 2010)

they make a specific tool for doing this, a drum deheader actually

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w...7597_200317597


----------

